# طريقة امتحان تاهيل المساحين في وزارة النقل السعوديه



## eng.rashedahmed (23 أبريل 2012)

اولا بيكون الاختبار العملي : ده بيكون جزئين الميزان والتيودوليت الميزان بتكون مزانيه عاديه جدا بتقفل وبيكون الوقت فيها 10 دقايق بتكون عباره عن غرفه وبيكون حوليها 5 نقط وبتبدأ من اول نقطه لغاية ما تقفل المزانيه المشكله بيكون فيه لوحه ارشاديه بتمنعك تشوف النقطه الرابعه تاني عشان تربط بيها والحل بتاعها ان تبعد شويه بالميزان مسافه كبير عشان تقدر تشوف النقطتين .انا حاطط صوره فيها الشرحفي المرفقات التيودليت بيكون حاجه من 2 اما تعمله التسامت وده في الغالب او بيخليك تقرا زاويه منه . ملحوظه التيودليت جراد مش جريد يعني عدد درجاته 400 مش 360 وده الغلط الي بيقع فيه ناس كتير والمشكله التانيه انك لازم تاخد بالك ان انت بتفرد التيودليت علي بلاط يعني تعمل حسابك كويس عشان الحامل ميفتحش منك وكل حاجه تضيع . المده 10 دقايق برضه نوع الاجهزه في الوزاره wild علي العموم السرعه مطلوبه . ثانيا : الامتحان العملي عباره عن 4 مسأل مش بيخرجو عن الموضع الي كنت حطه قبل كده ومرفق الاسئله مع الموضوع مستني الردود .


----------



## رامي الجديد (23 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## zezoahmead (23 أبريل 2012)

رامي الجديد قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم ... بارك الله فيك



بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (23 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ياخي لكن انا كنت اسمع زمان انه بيخليك تعمل ترافيرس بالثديولايت و تصححه ؟؟؟؟؟ لكن علي كلامك اعتقد انه اتلغي الموضوع ده


----------



## eng.rashedahmed (23 أبريل 2012)

ابو عباده المصري قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ياخي لكن انا كنت اسمع زمان انه بيخليك تعمل ترافيرس بالثديولايت و تصححه ؟؟؟؟؟ لكن علي كلامك اعتقد انه اتلغي الموضوع ده



الترافرس ده حاليا في المسائل النظري 
انما العملي زي منا قلت لحضرتك انا لسه متاهل من سنه تقريبا


----------



## moatef (23 أبريل 2012)

معلومات قيميه شكرا


----------



## حسام بوشكش (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (25 أبريل 2012)

شكر الله لك أخى الحبيب 
ولكن انت نسيت النقطة الخامسة وهى تحت الرصيف على الأسفلت
وياريت تنقل بالأسكنر نموذج ورقة الميزانية التى تسلمها لك الوزارة وهناك مذكرة جيدة لنماذج الأسئلة لعبد الرحمن النعيم
ليت عندى اسكنر كنت سحبتها


----------



## احمد بن شحنه (25 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## shadybasha32 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور و جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## فخيم (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جماعه أنا بستفسر أنا دبلوم مساحه وجديد في المملكه ما هو المطلوب مني للخضوع لإمتحان وزارة النقل السعوديه


----------



## أحمد محمد طنطاوى (17 مارس 2013)

*رد:*

الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## إسام أليفرام (19 مارس 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## aboumo3az (7 أبريل 2013)

جزيت الجنة أخى الحبيب


----------



## محمد القليتى (8 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم لو تفضلتم بشرح مسائل الترافرس لا اتذكر عنها شيئا رجاء شرح مبسط ومفصل


----------



## o_twash_o (27 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور ياصديقنا علي المعلومات المفيدة دي بس لو سمحت انا عندي اختبار تأهيل مساح في مشروع إنشاءات تابع لوزاره الداخلية لو عندك اي معلومات تفيدنا بيها عن طبيعة الاختبارات


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## علي سليم متولي (24 فبراير 2015)

مشششششششششششششششكور


----------

